# img am unteren rechten bildschirmrand ausrichten



## KampfY (22. Mai 2001)

tach erstmal

also direkt zum prob, ich will en bild direkt am unteren rechten bildschrimrand ausrichten. dabei darf dir positionsangabe jedoch net fixiert sein also ich brauch reletive abgabe wir z.b. das sich das bild immer unten rechts befindet.

hab gehört das es mit css geht und bei selfhtml gelesen das es mit dem befehl style=vertical-align:bottom gehen soll klappt aber leider net so ganz weil da net steht ob und wenn was ich vorher genau im css definieren muss =(

also bitte um schnelle antwort und thx im voraus


----------



## SunBurner2k (22. Mai 2001)

ich machs immer so:

Erstelle ne table mit breite=100% und höhe=100%, is zwar nicht W3C-konform, aber die Browser akzeptieren es trotzdem.
dann nur eine <td> und die muss auch width="100%" und height="100%" haben. Wenn du da jetz ein Bild reinpackst, is das unten rechts. Soll es nicht ganz unten rechts sein, sondern etwa 20 pixel Rand sein soll, schreibst du einfach als Parameter für die table cellpadding="20". Hier der ganze Code:


```
<table border="0" width="100%" height="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="20">
  <tr>
    <td width="100%" height="100%">
      <img src="...." [ ... ] >
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

so, das müsste funzen!


----------



## drash (22. Mai 2001)

ich denke so wie das  sunburner gemacht hat erscheint das bild links oben und nicht rechts unten. ich mache es immer so:



```
<body bottommargin="0" rightmargin="0">
<table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr>
    <td valign="bottom" align="right">
	<img.....>
	</td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
```

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## SunBurner2k (22. Mai 2001)

oh scheiße, das wichtigste hab ich wiedermal vergessen mit dem align und valign... *schäm*

naja, bin auch nur ein Mensch/tutorials.de-User!


----------



## KampfY (22. Mai 2001)

jo OM deine methode hat gefunzt also schonmal danke an euch beide nur en kleines prob hab ich da noch. des bild is jetzt zwar richtigerweise unten in der ecke aber ich hab noch en kleinen rand da.kann ich mir net erklären da der table cellspacing="0" und des ganze doc durch bottommargin="0" rightmargin="0" im body keinerlei ränder haben sollte :/

des is deshalb wichtig weil des bild aus dem html-file bzw frame in des bild von dem darunterliegenden frame ineinander übergehen.. also evtl noch ne kleinen tip ?

p.s. ich weiss das es auch hätte mit tables machen können aber das ichs mit frames mach hat seinen sinn


----------



## SunBurner2k (22. Mai 2001)

Hier ein Auszug aus meiner Page:

Den Body definierst du folgendermaßen:

```
<body leftmargin="0" rightmargin="0" bottommargin="0" topmargin="0" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0">
```

und folgende CSS-Angaben musst du in den Header kopieren:

```
<style type="text/css">
body { margin:0px; }
</style>
```

probier das mal. Have Phun!


----------



## KampfY (23. Mai 2001)

jo soweit war ich auch schon ma aber funzt net =(

wenner mal gucken wollt wovon ich genau sprech
www.geocities.com/kampfy82 
des is die page allerdings bisher nur en entwurf
auf jeden fall unten rechts in der ecke ist noch soen dummer abstand zwischen den pics und der will net weg =(
und am unteren frame liegts net


----------



## Dunsti (23. Mai 2001)

*die Sache mit den Margins*

zu dem Beitrag von Sunburner:

<body leftmargin="0" rightmargin="0" bottommargin="0" topmargin="0" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0">

Meines Wissens sind die tags "marginwidth" und "marginheight" für den Netcape, die anderen 4 für IE.

Auf Deiner Seite hast Du nur die für Netscape drin, deswegen hast Du wohl im IE noch den Abstand.

Ein weiterer Lösungsansatz wäre, die Position des Bildes relativ zur Framegröße zu berechnen (Linke Position = Framebreite - Bildbreite / Obere Position = Framehöhe - Bildhöhe) und dann über DHTML das Bild plazieren.
Bei der Variante nicht vergessen: im <BODY>-Tag muss ein "OnResize=" rein, der bei Änderung des Browserfensters das Ganze neu berechnet ......

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## SunBurner2k (23. Mai 2001)

hmmm, hab mir mal den Quellcode vom rechten Frame angekuckt - ich hab da folgendes entdeckt:


```
<table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td valign="bottom" align="right">
    <div>
	<img src=images/mb_right.gif>
    </div>
	</td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

und ersetz diesen Part durch diesen - sprich nimm das div-Tag raus:


```
<table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td valign="bottom" align="right">
       <img src=images/mb_right.gif>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## SunBurner2k (23. Mai 2001)

und was ist das ganz unten im Quellcode??


```
<!-- text below generated by server. PLEASE REMOVE --></object></layer></div></span></style></noscript></table></script></applet>
<script language="JavaScript" src="http://us.geo1.yimg.com/us.geocities.com/js_source/ygIELib9.js?v3"></script><script language="JavaScript">var yviContents='http://us.toto.geo.yahoo.com/toto?s=76000007&l=NE&b=1&t=990626582';yviR='us';yfiEA(0);</script><script language="JavaScript" src="http://a372.g.a.yimg.com/f/372/27/1d/www.geocities.com/js_source/geov2.js"></script><script language="javascript">geovisit();</script><noscript><img src="http://visit.geocities.com/visit.gif" border=0 width=1 height=1></noscript>
<IMG SRC="http://geo.yahoo.com/serv?s=19190039&t=990626582" ALT=1 WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1>
```

da steht ja please remove - also machs auch weg. Außerdem kann dieses Bild nich geladen werden. Gib bei der Spalte zur Sicherheit auch mal width="100%" height="100%" an, doppelt hält besser


----------



## KampfY (24. Mai 2001)

sunburner der java para steht selber net in meinem doc der wird von gay-ocitys eingefügt für den dummen werbebanner.

der geowebspace is auch nur en notnagel da unser keyweb server down is 

und das div war nur en versuch den tip hat mir mal wer gegeben. geht mit und ohne div net... 

ich mach die ganze page einfach mit tables jetzt... frames stinken eh und bevor ich noch graue haare bekomme... aber trotzdem big thx fuer eure antworten =)


----------



## Klon (25. Mai 2001)

<div style="position:absolute; right:0; bottom:0;">
<img src="blahblah.jpg" border=0>
</div>


?


----------



## Dunsti (25. Mai 2001)

> <div style="position:absolute; right:0; bottom:0;">
> <img src="blahblah.jpg" border=0>
> </div>



prinzipiell keine schlechte Idee.

Funzt aber leider nur im IE , Netscape (zumindest 4.xx) kennt "bottom" und "right" nicht 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

